# [FreeNAS] link_elf: symbol bpf_mtap_new undefined



## gregg (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello,
I keep getting this error:

```
link_elf: symbol bpf_mtap_new undefined
kldload: can't load ./if_rl.ko: No such file or directory
```

After mounting the cf rw, I am using the following commands:

```
cd /cf/boot/kernel
kldload ./if_rl.ko
```

I tried 2 different if_rl.ko files from 2 sources:

http://www.sebsgarage.com/2009/01/realtek-rtl8111c-freenas-0-69#comment-374

http://blog.bagnile.it/articolo.aspx?id=158&censured=comment#commenti-in...

I tried the instructions at both sites and got the same error.  And google searching the errors has failed me!  Any help would be appreciated!

Hardware/Software:
mobo: ASUS M4A87TD EVO
Graphics: GeForce 8400 GS (NVIDIA)
FreeNAS iso: FreeNAS-i386-LiveCD-0.7.2.5266.iso
(FreeBSD version Version 0.7.2 (rev 5266) under the covers)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 20, 2010)

Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense


----------

